# JasperReports und Summe aus mehreren Spalten.



## Romsl (26. September 2005)

Hi,

ich habe eine eigene JRDataSource implementiert, die mir die erforderlichen Daten liefert. 

Als Daten bekomme ich auch die Anzahl und den Einzelpreis eines Artikels.

Jetzt möchte ich eine Rechnung schreiben, die für jeden Artikel den Gesamtpreis und für alle Gesamtpreise den absoluten Preis ausrechnet. Gibt es hierfür irgendwo ein Beispiel das auf meine Anwendung passt? Hab schon etliches versucht, unter anderem auch den Hinweis aus dem Forum. Aber er rechnet zwar den Gesamtpreis des Artikels, aber dafür stimmt die totale Summe nicht.

Verwende: iReport

Danke


----------



## Romsl (27. September 2005)

Ok, das hab ich jetzt hinbekommen. Werde es später posten.

Hab aber ein erneutes Problem. Gibt es in iReport bzw. JasperReports die Möglichkeit ein Feld strechen zu lassen, wenn der Inhalt nicht komplett hineinpasst?

Ich habe ein Feld Beschreibung im Detail Band definiert, und dessen Größe soll sich an der Länge der Beschreibung orientieren.

Danke


----------



## Romsl (27. September 2005)

Also, sollte jemand das selbe Problem haben.

Zuerst müsst ihr im iReport eine Variable "total" anlegen. Diese Variable bekommt den class type "Double", Calculation type "Sum", Reset type "Report", Increment type "None".
Als Variable Expression "new Double($F{price}.doubleValue() * $F{amount}.doubleValue())" und Initial value expression "new Double(0)".

Diese $V{total} könnt ihr nun im Report einbinden.

Ihr könnt das ganze natürlich auch euren Wünschen anpassen.

Meine 2. Frage habe ich hier gefunden

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=167553&page=1&highlight=jasper 

Gruß

Romsl


----------

